# Fairfield Reservation and On-line systems



## phx2smb (Feb 5, 2006)

Is any other Fairfield owner having issues with the reservation (call in) system. Are you on the phone extended periods of time because the system is running very slow since it came back up after being down at the beginning of the year?
Like wise, are you having issues with the on-line system? Is it difficult to get to the request reservation link? Is it kicking you out? Are your points status and confirmations links not updating as it states " weeks days up to 24 hours, weekends up to 48 hours". 

Steven Blea TUG Member
sblea8636@msn.com


----------



## Dave M (Feb 6, 2006)

See this thread on the Points forum.


----------

